# Fishing Restrictions



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Trout Fishing Restrictions in no particular order, all very effective:

1. Wife
2. Kids
3. Job

Wishin there were more hours in the day!!
Don


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

If 2) goes with, then that usually placates 1), but 3) is another matter.

Then graph that tannhd posted is, while funny, very accurate.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

REG said:


> If 2) goes with, then that usually placates 1), but 3) is another matter.
> 
> Then graph that tannhd posted is, while funny, very accurate.


Yes, I got a good laugh out of that graph too. And I seem to have been reading a lot of "don't have as much time to fish as I'd like" threads lately, and it sure sounds familiar to me.


----------



## DReihl9896 (Nov 20, 2012)

You do have 3 to 4 pound Ontario Brook Trout to look forward to though.

How many years till the empty nest? My youngest is almost 3, so I've been thinking that I really should start taking care of myself a little bit better, so that long upstream wades for several days in a row is still doable once my schedule becomes my own again.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

yep, i know how it is. have a three yr old son. 50-60 hrs a wk work. just got engaged this past weekend, and only fished 5 times since the opener.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

DReihl9896 said:


> You do have 3 to 4 pound Ontario Brook Trout to look forward to though.
> 
> How many years till the empty nest? My youngest is almost 3, so I've been thinking that I really should start taking care of myself a little bit better, so that long upstream wades for several days in a row is still doable once my schedule becomes my own again.


Kids are still small here too, so it'll be a while before nest is empty. It is one of my primary considerations for staying in shape. I still want to be able to wade all day when I'm retired! 

Oh yeah, and Canada is coming up quick, hopefully find a brookie or two, can't wait!
Don


----------



## DReihl9896 (Nov 20, 2012)

fishinDon said:


> Kids are still small here too, so it'll be a while before nest is empty. It is one of my primary considerations for staying in shape. I still want to be able to wade all day when I'm retired!
> 
> Don


Well look at it this way. I think we've got a few years headstart on TroutKing. Poor guy.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I feel you guys. I've only been out 3 times in 2013. 4 kids oldest is 9, youngest is 5. Yeah I know I was busy. Wife is cool about fishing but work is booming. Plus my yard is huge and has steep hills. Last Saturday I worked on mowing and weedwachin for 9 hours. Didn't get it all done. Thank god ill only be 40 when my youngest is 18. Giveaway me a little hope. Good luck to everyone. I hope you get out soon.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

fishinDon said:


> Kids are still small here too, so it'll be a while before nest is empty. It is one of my primary considerations for staying in shape. I still want to be able to wade all day when I'm retired!
> 
> Oh yeah, and Canada is coming up quick, hopefully find a brookie or two, can't wait!
> Don


How was Canada, Don?


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

REG said:


> How was Canada, Don?


Really good. Never seem to find time for reports anymore...We caught everything we fished for in large numbers, including brook trout and splake. We didn't catch any whoppers though. 17" was my biggest brookie. Lots of fish in the 14-17" range.




























22" was my biggest splake. My buddy caught most of the splake and bigger:










We caught Walleye like they were pan fish, and it didn't matter if it was morning, noon or night; Pike till our arms got tired - my biggest was 36"; a few smallmouth and even perch (mostly on pike lures). 










A big thanks to everyone on the forums that I spoke with prior to my trip. Every little bit of info helped!
Don


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

WOW great pics Don! congrats on a great trip.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Nice Don! The mixed bag of fish you guys got into would be hard to beat.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice fish! Looks like some cool country in the background also.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Don (and other brook trout affectionados), have you seen this one?

http://www.brooktrout.ca/manitoba-record-brook-trout.htm

Two words- Road trip!


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

Son looks like a great trip. There is nothing like big brook trout!

Reg that looks like a road trip worth the time!


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

REG said:


> Hey Don (and other brook trout affectionados), have you seen this one?
> 
> http://www.brooktrout.ca/manitoba-record-brook-trout.htm
> 
> Two words- Road trip!


My My!! That fish could eat all the ones I was excited about catching!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Oh man, one of these days a brookie trip like that is on my bucket list. I've talked to a couple of guys about doing it, one day......


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

So many places....so little time and money.....

MB has all sorts of cool trout lakes- Besides brook/brown/rainbow/lakers, they have splake, tiger trout, artic char and sparr.

Heck, when I saw sparr, I didn't know what heck that was (Speck/Artic Charr hybrid).

Tiger trout are cool looking.


----------

